# Frank Gehry Fossil Positive/Negative Watch



## alucard76 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all
I've been looking all over for a new or used one. It may be the coolest watch i've ever seen. The watch happily tells you that it's half past eleven or eight til twelve. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

welcome to watchuseek public forum. that is indeed a very neat watch....we strongly discourage any conversation along the lines of encouraging the purchase of replicas/fakes.
if it is your goal to track down an authentic model there are members here willing to assist you but fakes......no way<|<|

devon

**copying to fashion watches**


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

That's a neat looking novelty watch!


----------



## michaelocc (Sep 27, 2011)

alucard76 said:


> Hi all
> I've been looking all over for a new or used one. It may be the coolest watch i've ever seen. The watch happily tells you that it's half past eleven or eight til twelve. Anyone have any ideas?


If price isn't an issue, there's one on eBay.ca right now. I've been looking for this watch for a while too, but having just blown a stack of cash on other goodies, $275 is a bit steep for me at the moment. Here's a link to the eBay auction: url removed


----------



## xenon121 (Sep 26, 2011)

simplest watch i ever seen. not so much impressive to me. :/


----------



## Manderander (9 mo ago)

alucard76 said:


> Hi all
> I've been looking all over for a new or used one. It may be the coolest watch i've ever seen. The watch happily tells you that it's half past eleven or eight til twelve. Anyone have any ideas?


It’s a line Frank Gehry did for Fossil in 2006 or 2007?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Manderander said:


> It’s a line Frank Gehry did for Fossil in 2006 or 2007?


This thread is over 10 years old, and the original poster has not visited the forum since 2011


----------



## gina.marie.santore (5 mo ago)

I think it’s from earlier, maybe 1999. I have one. Battery replaced. Not working  I’d love to buy another.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool concept. It's a shame they are no longer made.



https://www.behance.net/gallery/2587389/Frank-Gehry-digital-script-display



I like the 'hand written' font. That's definitely a feature that other brands could do something with. And the idea of displaying the time as is is spoken has a lot of potential variations that would make for an entertaining option on a smartwatch.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Just coming across this now.

In addition to the display, that's a really interesting case.


----------

